# Dominant Copper Chick



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

I got my very own chick!(I have other chickens but they're not considered pets as much)she's supposed to be a fairly new breed to the United states. She is also supposed to be a Black copper marans rooster mixed with a Barred Rock hen. she's going to lay dark brown eggs and about 250+ a year!







she's already very hand tame 😁


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Omg so cute!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

She is just too cute for words! What's her name??


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh my goodness how cute! 💕


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Sweet, baby chickens are so fun.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

She's beautiful! We've had many chicks and some had similar colouring but never looked like that and never were hand tame! XD


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> She is just too cute for words! What's her name??


Thank you😊! Her name is ChKania (my mom named her). 😅


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

this is her now! shes not the prettiest little thing but i still love her so much. she LOVES getting attention. i keft for a sleepover a couple days ago and she constantly harrassed my mom so that she would hold her.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Wow she's stunning! I love the silver/grey feather fluff under her chin XD


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

AlphaBettas said:


> Wow she's stunning! I love the silver/grey feather fluff under her chin XD


PFFFT. I _respectfully_ disagree with you. I think she's a fairly ugly little thing. doesn't make me love her less, just not going to deny the fact.


----------



## FeatherHearts (May 24, 2021)

Omg! Adorable! I used to have 3 chicks that I raised like over 10 years ago. Twinkie, Oreo and Twix. Common breeds. Haha I was just about to say I wonder what colors ChKania was going to have. Oreo started black with a small white dot on his forehead and ended up black and white striped. Greedy greedy. I used to dig up worms for them and he always got to it first. Twinkie went from yellow to red. Twix was really unknown. Multi colored and when she/he got bigger had a beard and green colors. They were all supposed to be male but Twix laid an egg. Interesting......haha


----------

